# rival 500 maus tasten probleme



## ironparasyte (23. Oktober 2017)

guten tag zusammen ich habe ein problem mit meiner neuen rival 500 maus und finde keine lösung 

es geht darum nach dem einstecken und der instalation wolte ich meine 15 tasten maus gleich testen nur konnte ich weder bei dem mmo world of warcraft und dem moba league of legends und dem shooter warframe 
meine tasten einstellen es erkennt bei jedem spiel nur 3 tasten alle anderen funktioniren einfach nicht 

kennt sich jemand damit aus und wen ja würde ich mich auf hilfe freuen


----------



## DuckDuckStop (23. Oktober 2017)

1. Auch im Internet darf man Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung berücksichtigen.

2. Treiber installiert?


----------

